# Let there be light



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

First, A big Thank You goes to NIMT with out that sample I would still be in the dark!
I hope you folks like the pics, I just wish the Chevy was closer to scale!


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

nice garage Now you need a car inside up on a lift. What is the name its hard to read the sign


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kal,

DUNN RIGHT auto repair, the guys there make some wicked toys in the after hours! Fun to go hang out and see the latest creation! 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool Gator!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

89Suburban,
A little off topic but heres my 86' "Mud Limo"!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

gator, I'm sure you earned all that mud but here in Reno at I 80 and Vista Blvd. there is 
a big dirt field, it's a cut in a mountain so hard packed but it does get pretty muddy.
Time and again I've seen the big 4 wheelers pull in there and run through the mud a few times to get all dirty and than leave. 

They'll drive around town and show off like they've been in the really tough back country. Ya gotta laugh. 

Magic


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Magic,
I know the guys you're talking about, I built this for camping/hunting and having some fun in the meantime! Plus it tows this thing a 65' Jeepster nicknamed the "Cheapster" Jeep body on a sectioned/shortend 89' suburban frame and all chevy drivetrain!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

gator do 65 said:


> 89Suburban,
> A little off topic but heres my 86' "Mud Limo"!


I have owned several Burbs over the years, these are the last 2. The '89 died from lethal rust. I replaced her 3 years ago with the silver '90 that is my current daily driver.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

gator do 65 said:


> Magic,
> I know the guys you're talking about, I built this for camping/hunting and having some fun in the meantime! Plus it tows this thing a 65' Jeepster nicknamed the "Cheapster" Jeep body on a sectioned/shortend 89' suburban frame and all chevy drivetrain!


If you did that in the UK the cops would be down on you like a ton of bricks, wheels outside the bodywork!

What do you do when it rains?

Love the scene in your first post.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cyclops,
Around town the sheriff will look the other way (I live a couple miles from a off-road park), highway patrol on the other hand require mud flaps. As for rain the hard top is in the driveway.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool lighting Gator! Are those lights LED or something else? Either way it's neat!

-J.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to have a '78 Chevy Blazer. If you looked down while in the drivers seat you could see the street! 
The rear driveshaft went out once about a mile from home. I pulled into a parking lot, pulled the shaft out, engaged the front hubs, put it in 4-Hi and drove it like that till I sold it.
That's the only GM vehicle I've ever had that I wish I still owned. (I'll probably get flamed for that comment.)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 2006 Chevy TrailBlazer with 140K and still running like new. She's my "buddy", always ready to roll rain, shine, or snow. :thumbsup:
All I've done is routine maintenance, nothing major. For some reason I've had to replace the rear window wiper motor twice in the last three years. Go figure! 
Otherwise a super vehicle and still lookin' good on the street.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

That is a awesome shop!! I wish my layout would be big enough to do something like that! 

A little off topic, but with everyone sharing the old chevy moments. I have a lil ford ranger the is doing 300,000 on original parts... well most normal stuff has been replaced with regular maintenance.







after this weekend I renamed it ditch jumper lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

